# HELP! Monedas de plata de franco y Alfonso XII y XIII



## SIRIO (28 Mar 2009)

Mañana voy a acercarme al mercadillo de Sevilla y quiero comprar alguna moneda de plata española, en concreto quiero mirar las que habéis comentado en el foro, la de franco de 100 pesetas de 1966 y las de 5 pesetas de Alfonso XII y XIII.

He leido todos los mensajes pero no encuentro ni en el foro ni en ninguna web información del peso y la ley de esas monedas.

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme y decirme esos datos y a qué precio estaría bien comprarlas. Según hab´çeis dicho, salen mejor de precio que las bullion de 1 onza típizas, que te cobran un 40% sobre el spot. En estas de peseta, se paga precio de plata potr peso, sin pagar un extra por valor numismático???

a ver si alguien puede ponerme esos pesos y la ley de esas monedas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Bud Spencer (28 Mar 2009)

los duros de franco de 1966 tienen 19g de plata 800, es decir 15.2 g de plata a unos 0.32 € el gramo, salen 4,88 euros de plata, no pagues mucho más por ella.

las de Alfonso XIII son 25g de plata 900, 22,5 x 0.32 = 7,2 €

si me equivoco, que me corrija alguien del foro.

hay más monedas, de menos peso, pero yo no tengo más información, estaría bien que alguno de los cracks de la plata del foro pusieran un resumen de todo lo que hay de monedas de plata españolas y sus características y de paso, a que precios se pueden encontrar en los mercados.


----------



## zipote_ca (29 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> Mañana voy a acercarme al mercadillo de Sevilla y quiero comprar alguna moneda de plata española, en concreto quiero mirar las que habéis comentado en el foro, la de franco de 100 pesetas de 1966 y las de 5 pesetas de Alfonso XII y XIII.
> 
> He leido todos los mensajes pero no encuentro ni en el foro ni en ninguna web información del peso y la ley de esas monedas.
> 
> ...




5 pesetas : 25 g plata 900 =22,5Ag
Valorando un poco su interes numismatico ,en años sencillos ,con plus ultra y estrellas visibles o parcialmente visibles
De 10 a 12€ pieza 
100 ptas : 19 g plata 800 =15,2Ag
Valorando un poco su interes numismatico,La estrella 66 es la mas comun , Sin golpes ni marcas ,lo mas cercano a Sin circular.
De 5 a 6€ pieza


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Mar 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> 5 pesetas : 25 g plata 900 =22,5Ag
> Valorando un poco su interes numismatico ,en años sencillos ,con plus ultra y estrellas visibles o parcialmente visibles
> De 10 a 12€ pieza
> 100 ptas : 19 g plata 800 =15,2Ag
> ...



hola, en Madrid he visto duros a 10 ,que luego bajan segun cabtidad,las de franco por 6,7 y son bastante mas reacios a bajar que con los duros(por lo menos no tanto como los duros), segun ellos porque ya estan muy baratas,¿vives en madrid?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola, en Madrid he visto duros a 10 ,que luego bajan segun cabtidad,las de franco por 6,7 y son bastante mas reacios a bajar que con los duros(por lo menos no tanto como los duros), segun ellos porque ya estan muy baratas,¿vives en madrid?



¿Seguro?

Ya sabéis que os consigo sin problema en Madrid los duros por menos de 9,60 y las de Franco por menos de 5,80...por mucho que les pese a algunos...

y ahora que ha bajado la plata estoy pensando en hacer una "monstersale"...


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> Ya sabéis que os consigo sin problema en Madrid los duros por menos de 9,60 y las de Franco por menos de 5,80...por mucho que les pese a algunos...
> 
> y ahora que ha bajado la plata estoy pensando en hacer una "monstersale"...



eso no es ningun merito, por 8 he comprado duros hace muy poco, y de franco voy servido, no compro mas(tengo un negocio en proyecto con ellas esta primavera),me voy a "iniciar" en otras monedas.
no se si triunfarias con una monstersale, caes demasiado mal (es mi criterio ),como para que la gente te compre algo a un precio que se puede encontrar mas bajo en cualquier tienda
saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> eso no es ningun merito, por 8 he comprado duros hace muy poco, y de franco voy servido, no compro mas(tengo un negocio en proyecto con ellas esta primavera),me voy a "iniciar" en otras monedas.
> no se si triunfarias con una monstersale, caes demasiado mal (es mi criterio ),como para que la gente te compre algo a un precio que se puede encontrar mas bajo en cualquier tienda
> saludos



No te me me pongas nervioso...que luego se te calienta la boca y acabas ahumado (aunque antes oleremos a mierda por el foro...¿Pudiste lavar los calzones?)

Mucha suerte en tu iniciación...a ver si te dan por el culo también como con las monedas de Franco. Unos cuantos seguimos descojonándonos de ti cada vez que nos juntamos.

Y sobre lo de "caer bien" no te preocupes. Siento caerte mal a ti porque no te voy a vender. Y tú y tus multinicks (hola De Plasti) caeis muy bien como bufones del foro...


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te me me pongas nervioso...que luego se te calienta la boca y acabas ahumado (aunque antes oleremos a mierda por el foro...¿Pudiste lavar los calzones?)
> 
> Mucha suerte en tu iniciación...a ver si te dan por el culo también como con las monedas de Franco. Unos cuantos seguimos descojonándonos de ti cada vez que nos juntamos.
> 
> Y sobre lo de "caer bien" no te preocupes. Siento caerte mal a ti porque no te voy a vender. Y tú y tus multinicks (hola De Plasti) caeis muy bien como bufones del foro...



ja ja ja
creo que eres tu el que se pone nervioso.
no es lo mismo comprar a monster que a tiogilito
comparar a monster con tio gilito es como comparar a dios con un gitano
(siendo el dios tiogilito,claro)
yo tambien me descojono de ti cuando cuento las aventuras tuyas buscando monedas, y tus andanzas.(no tengo que decir "nos descojonamos", porque sabes que caes muy muy mal,a algunos hasta das pena)
pero no pasa nada, te aprecio ,porque en esta vida tambien tienen derecho a la vida seres como tu.
saludos


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> (hola De Plasti)



Hola pasapisero.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> comparar a monster con tio gilito es como comparar a dios con un gitano...



Mi única referencia común para comparar a ambos es lo que escriben por aquí, y desde luego no hay color. Asi que yo, más que asimilarlos a Dios frente a un gitano, los comparo con un catedrático frente al último becario enchufado. Aunque hay becarios graciosos y a veces el Monster lo es (sobre todo cuando escribe con su otro nick: el de platapillau y dio pistas por las que se deducía que había estado en contacto por email con Tiogilito)

Por cierto secondhome, que no acabaste con los duros de BolsaFilatélica : . Al pasar he visto las monedas de siempre en el escaparate. He estado apuntito de entrar y decir: "A un amigo que os compró un lote grande se las pusisteis a 8. ¿Cuántas necesito comprar para que me las pongáis también a ese precio?"

Al final no he entrado, prefiero adquirirlas por otro sitio en lotes algo más pequeños (20) con un tipo con el que quedo, con el que me tomo un café y paso un rato agradable, aunque me cuesten un poco más (10-12 con estrellas).

Para pakillos también tengo otro contacto privado y cuando tiene cantidades majas quedo con él y me las vende bien de precio. (Está harto de ebays, todocolecciones y similares para molestarse en vender tres o cuatro y sólo le merecen la pena lotes de 200 o más)

Saludos y no te pases mala milk por el Monster. (Por cierto Finarte estaba cerrada hacia las 13:20 que es cuando me he pasado, iba a ver esos precios que igual me paso al amarillo)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ja ja ja
> creo que eres tu el que se pone nervioso.
> no es lo mismo comprar a monster que a tiogilito
> comparar a monster con tio gilito es como comparar a dios con un gitano
> ...



Evidentemente te pongo bastante nervioso. No hay más que oler y ver tu fijación de envidioso baboso. 

A TioGilito le apreciamos bastantes. Simplemente hay que conocer sus puntos fuertes y sus puntos flojos. Claro, que alguien como tú es incapaz de distinguir a Dios, de un gitano (con perdón para los gitanos), o de un bocata de calamares. 

Y si. Nos provocas gran descojone. No te hagas mala sangre. Ya sabes que siempre has sido y serás un pringado. Al menos haces reir al personal.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Mi única referencia común para comparar a ambos es lo que escriben por aquí, y desde luego no hay color. Asi que yo, más que asimilarlos a Dios frente a un gitano, los comparo con un catedrático frente al último becario enchufado. Aunque hay becarios graciosos y a veces el Monster lo es (sobre todo cuando escribe con su otro nick: el de platapillau y dio pistas por las que se deducía que había estado en contacto por email con Tiogilito)



cierto


Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> por cierto secondhome, que no acabaste con los duros de BolsaFilatélica : . Al pasar he visto las monedas de siempre en el escaparate. He estado apuntito de entrar y decir: "A un amigo que os compró un lote grande se las pusisteis a 8. ¿Cuántas necesito comprar para que me las pongáis también a ese precio?"



yo no he dicho que comprase allí (jo jo jo ;-))


Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Al final no he entrado, prefiero adquirirlas por otro sitio en lotes algo más pequeños (20) con un tipo con el que quedo, con el que me tomo un café y paso un rato agradable, aunque me cuesten un poco más (10-12 con estrellas).
> 
> Para pakillos también tengo otro contacto privado y cuando tiene cantidades majas quedo con él y me las vende bien de precio. (Está harto de ebays, todocolecciones y similares para molestarse en vender tres o cuatro y sólo le merecen la pena lotes de 200 o más)
> 
> Saludos y no te pases mala milk por el Monster.)



si en el fondo me da pena,la verdad



Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> (Por cierto Finarte estaba cerrada hacia las 13:20 que es cuando me he pasado, iba a ver esos precios que igual me paso al amarillo)



¿cerrado?? joder que raro ,abren los 7 dias de la semana(creo),por cierto me compre una moneda de 50 $ en perfecto estado esta semana a ver si la hago una foto y la veis
saludos


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (30 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> Mañana voy a acercarme al mercadillo de Sevilla y quiero comprar alguna moneda de plata española, en concreto quiero mirar las que habéis comentado en el foro, la de franco de 100 pesetas de 1966 y las de 5 pesetas de Alfonso XII y XIII....



¿Cómo has visto las cosas por Sevilla? Creo haberle leído al maestro TioGilito que era una de las plazas más caras de España en materia numismática.

Por si te interesa la puja, en *ebay* han puesto un buen lote de 100 monedas de franco (salida a 5 euros cada una). El vendedor tiene 2550 votos y la venta está protegida por paypal, así que el riesgo es prácticamente cero. Veremos como acaba la puja.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no he dicho que comprase allí (jo jo jo ;-))



mmm... pues la pregunta la cambiaré pero no me quedo con la duda


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Por si te interesa la puja, en *ebay* han puesto un buen lote de 100 monedas de franco (salida a 5 euros cada una). El vendedor tiene 2550 votos y la venta está protegida por paypal, así que el riesgo es prácticamente cero. Veremos como acaba la puja.



gracias por la info, la seguiremos a ver que pasa......


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> El vendedor tiene 2550 votos y la venta está protegida por paypal, así que el riesgo es prácticamente cero.



Paypal protege las compras hasta 100 euros. Esta compra sería de 500 euros en adelante, así que no está protegida.


----------



## Gamu (30 Mar 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Paypal protege las compras hasta 100 euros. Esta compra sería de 500 euros en adelante, así que no está protegida.



en la misma web del link te dice que protege hasta 1000 euros.... no creo que 100 paquitos lleguen a tanto


----------



## silber (30 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Por si te interesa la puja, en *ebay* han puesto un buen lote de 100 monedas de franco (salida a 5 euros cada una). El vendedor tiene 2550 votos y la venta está protegida por paypal, así que el riesgo es prácticamente cero. Veremos como acaba la puja.



Parece que nadie se anima, sigue con cero pujas. Yo no pujare, pues las de franco las consigo por menos en la calle.


----------



## silber (1 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> Parece que nadie se anima, sigue con cero pujas. Yo no pujare, pues las de franco las consigo por menos en la calle.



¡Sigue sin pujar nadie!

¡Aprovechar el que no tenga plata, que solo queda un dia para que finalice!


----------



## Plata (1 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¡Sigue sin pujar nadie!
> 
> ¡Aprovechar el que no tenga plata, que solo queda un dia para que finalice!



¡Ya han pujado! A 5 euros la media onza de plata. ¡Un chollo vamos! En anlagegold24 la moneda de una onza pura la venden por 14.

¡Y donde va a parar! Un pakillo es un pakillo y cada año que pasa tendrá más valor porque los tontos las van fundiendo y los espabilados nos quedamos con ellas.


----------



## Gamu (1 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ya han pujado! A 5 euros la media onza de plata. ¡Un chollo vamos! En anlagegold24 la moneda de una onza pura la venden por 14.
> 
> ¡Y donde va a parar! Un pakillo es un pakillo y cada año que pasa tendrá más valor porque los tontos las van fundiendo y los espabilados nos quedamos con ellas.



Yo tengo todos los pakillos que quiera a 5 euros, y en bastante mejor estado que esos. 

Los pakillos los venden a peso de plata en muchas numismáticas (sin premium).

Estoy de acuerdo en que son un chollo, y por eso sigo comprando de vez en cuando algunos, pero el precio de mercado actual es ese, no más. 

Otra cosa es que vendas uno de un año concreto, o con una imperfeccion, y alguien te lo compre para completar su colección. Pero si vendes lotes, te lo pagan a peso, no más.


----------



## Plata (1 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Yo tengo todos los pakillos que quiera a 5 euros, y en bastante mejor estado que esos.... Los pakillos los venden a peso de plata en muchas numismáticas (sin premium).



Es que por mi zona no hay numismáticas. En mi pueblo sólo hay un anticuario y cuando le pregunté me pedía dos mil pesetas por cada pakillo. Supongo que no habrá vendido ninguna en su vida.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ya han pujado! A 5 euros la media onza de plata. ¡Un chollo vamos! En anlagegold24 la moneda de una onza pura la venden por 14.
> 
> ¡Y donde va a parar! Un pakillo es un pakillo y cada año que pasa tendrá más valor porque los tontos las van fundiendo y los espabilados nos quedamos con ellas.



Creo que queda demostrado que los ponperos/multinicks adoran los pakillos. 

¿Por qué será?

Los hay que se deben aburrir como ostras...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2009)

monsters¿cuales son las monedas que mas valoras,tus favoritas?


----------



## Plata (2 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> monsters ¿cuales son las monedas que mas valoras,tus favoritas?



¡Vaya pregunta tonta! A no ser que sibilinamente le estés preguntando que en cuáles le queda más margen.

Esa pregunta hecha a Tio Gilito daría como respuesta un tratado de calidad histórica y digno de enmarcar. Hecha la misma pregunta al pasaorero oficial del foro te dará como respuesta un catálogo ordenado según su exclusivo interés, que a buen seguro no será el tuyo.

De todas maneras es interesante saber en cuáles saca más petróleo.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Vaya pregunta tonta! A no ser que sibilinamente le estés preguntando que en cuáles le queda más margen.
> 
> Esa pregunta hecha a Tio Gilito daría como respuesta un tratado de calidad histórica y digno de enmarcar. Hecha la misma pregunta al pasaorero oficial del foro te dará como respuesta un catálogo ordenado según su exclusivo interés, que a buen seguro no será el tuyo.
> 
> De todas maneras es interesante saber en cuáles saca más petróleo.



claro que es una pregunta tonta ,no tengo ni puta idea de numismatica,lo poco que se lo aprendi por compañeros de este foro,pero admito opiniones de todos,tiogilito,o de usted mismo,gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Vaya pregunta tonta! A no ser que sibilinamente le estés preguntando que en cuáles le queda más margen.
> 
> Esa pregunta hecha a Tio Gilito daría como respuesta un tratado de calidad histórica y digno de enmarcar. Hecha la misma pregunta al pasaorero oficial del foro te dará como respuesta un catálogo ordenado según su exclusivo interés, que a buen seguro no será el tuyo.
> 
> De todas maneras es interesante saber en cuáles saca más petróleo.



Se demuestra una vez más que todos los pomperos/multinicks son tan subnormales como segundaresidencia 

Parece que ha respondido con el nick equivocado...

Pero que TONTO eres....¡ja,ja,ja!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> monsters¿cuales son las monedas que mas valoras,tus favoritas?



Te doy mi opinión personal y animo a que cada cual dé la suya. Para eso está el foro.

*(1) Evito las monedas con "valor numismático"* porque:

(a) Es un valor subjetivo con un spread muy alto, esto es, que hace que el precio sea alto para comprar y bajo para vender.

(b) Se necesitan conocimientos importantes para invertir bien. No te puedes fiar de lo que te digan los numismáticos. Hay que ser especialista en cada moneda que se compra para conocer las sutilezas que hacen que pueda valer más o menos. Hay que saber evaluar correctamente la conservación y rareza de cada moneda.

(c) Es un mercado opaco y manipulado, esencialmente distorsionado por el coleccionismo.

(d) El "valor numismático" va a la par con el del mercado del arte. Se comporta mal en momentos de crisis y mi objetivo es protegerme de la crisis.

*(2) Compro monedas reconocidas internacionalemente.* La razón es muy simple. Siempre se podran comprar y vender y son reconocidas en cualquier parte del mundo.

*(3) Compro monedas bullion.* Esto es de ley 900 o más. Toda ley inferior queda a nivel de la chatarra de joyería y no tiene recomocimiento financiero. El precio no sobrepasa el valor de fundición (salvo las monedas con algún valor numismático).

*(4) Compro monedas que se puedan conseguir en cantidad.* Son las preferidas de los inversores pudientes y podrás siempre venderlas en lotes grandes y no una por una en ebay.

*(5) Me gustan las monedas francesas.* Porque actualmente es el único mercado grande que tenemos cerca de nuestras fronteras. En oro los napoleones, pero también todo lo que es Unión Latina con pequeño premium sobre el spot o sin él. En plata los Hercules o Sémeuse.

*(6) Me gustan las monedas americanas.* Porque estoy convencido que el colapso financiero vendrá de USA. Cuando se infle la burbuja metalífera el americano de la calle querrá comprar monedas de plata americanas. En oro: Los $20 (los Heads me encantan aunque tengan algo de premium numismático), los gold eagles, los Buffalos. En plata los silver eagles, dólares Morgan (a pesar del premium numismático), quarters y half dollars de plata, para moneda pequeña...No olvidar tampoco las libertades, los pesos de oro mejicanos y los maples canadienses. La moneda mejicana y canadiense será la segunda más apreciada en USA.

*(7) Me gustan las monedas de oro puro, pero prefiero las aleadas por su mayor solidez.* Ejemplo: Krugerrands, 50 pesos mejicanos, soberanos.

*(8) Me gusta tener moneda española como curiosidad pero no como inversión.* El "national bias" es un error bien conocido en bolsa que tiende a sobrevalorar las empresas nacionales en cada bolsa nacional. No hay que caer en el mismo error con las monedas. Sin embargo ello no es obica para comprarlas si las podemos encontrar a buen precio.

*(9) Otras formas de metal.* Lingotes reconocidos. También rounds o granalla si el precio es bueno y para diversificar. La granalla en un recipiente de cristal es preciosa para decorar y es fraccionable.


=========================================

Finalmente una observación. Para vender me da igual. Se vende todo. El mayor margen se saca en la mierdaplata como ha demostrado segundaresidencia timando a medio foro...mejor dicho...intentando timar...


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Vaya pregunta tonta! A no ser que sibilinamente le estés preguntando que en cuáles le queda más margen.
> 
> Esa pregunta hecha a Tio Gilito daría como respuesta un tratado de calidad histórica y digno de enmarcar. Hecha la misma pregunta al pasaorero oficial del foro te dará como respuesta un catálogo ordenado según su exclusivo interés, que a buen seguro no será el tuyo.
> 
> De todas maneras es interesante saber en cuáles saca más petróleo.



efectivamente,hacer negocios con un sujeto que vive donde tu, compra a un tio en tu ciudad para dartelo a ti luego por unos euros mas caro, no merece la pena.
a mi a veces me da algo de penilla, pero bueno a lo mejor algun dia le compro alguna moneda,por lastima mas que nada,aunque como tengan algun rayon, se las puede meter por el orto,que luego al venderlas te chulean unos euros

jajajajja veo que sigue vendiendo la granalla de plata que tenia desde hace tiempo, ahora dice que vale para decorar jarrones, un consejo, la granalla abierta la bolsa os pagan muchiiiiisimo menos por ella, veo para que utilizas el foro, siento que te tengas que meter conmigo o insultarme cuando se dice algo que pudiese ir en contra de tus intereses,espero que los moderadores lo vean y te baneen ya de una vez.

pobrecillo, aunque sea por lastima, comprarle algo, para mi es como cuando sales de misa el domingo y le das una moneda al que esta sentado en las escaleras

saludos y espero que ningun pardillo caiga


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> efectivamente,hacer negocios con un sujeto que vive donde tu, compra a un tio en tu ciudad para dartelo a ti luego por unos euros mas caro, no merece la pena.
> a mi a veces me da algo de penilla, pero bueno a lo mejor algun dia le compro alguna moneda,por lastima mas que nada,aunque como tengan algun rayon, se las puede meter por el orto,que luego al venderlas te chulean unos euros



Mensaje original...Luego ha releido y ya no puede dormir sin añadir algún insulto...¡ja,ja,ja! Aquí está el nuevo mensaje (antes de que lo borre/modifique)...*¡¡EDITOWNED!!
*


> efectivamente,hacer negocios con un sujeto que vive donde tu, compra a un tio en tu ciudad para dartelo a ti luego por unos euros mas caro, no merece la pena.
> a mi a veces me da algo de penilla, pero bueno a lo mejor algun dia le compro alguna moneda,por lastima mas que nada,aunque como tengan algun rayon, se las puede meter por el orto,que luego al venderlas te chulean unos euros
> 
> jajajajja veo que sigue vendiendo la granalla de plata que tenia desde hace tiempo, ahora dice que vale para decorar jarrones, un consejo, la granalla abierta la bolsa os pagan muchiiiiisimo menos por ella, veo para que utilizas el foro, siento que te tengas que meter conmigo o insultarme cuando se dice algo que pudiese ir en contra de tus intereses,espero que los moderadores lo vean y te baneen ya de una vez.
> ...



Pero que tonto eres...

¿Cómo va tu negocio de granalla de plata con TioGilito? ¿No ibais a comprar toda la granalla de España? Jo,jo,jo,...

======================================================================================

Por cierto, ya no vendo granalla de plata (bueno hasta que reponga)...así que no te hagas ilusiones...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2009)

gracias monsters


----------



## silber (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ya han pujado! A 5 euros la media onza de plata. ¡Un chollo vamos! En anlagegold24 la moneda de una onza pura la venden por 14.
> 
> ¡Y donde va a parar! Un pakillo es un pakillo y cada año que pasa tendrá más valor porque los tontos las van fundiendo y los espabilados nos quedamos con ellas.



Un chollo por la plata que tienen, porque por valor numismatico segun www.monedasdelmundo.org valen 3€ en ese estado. Si se pagan mas sera segun lo que cotice la plata en el momento, que la moneda como moneda de coleccion es una moneda de 3 €, o de hasta 6-7 € si está sin circular.

Una pregunta, para venderlas al peso para fundir, ¿es lo mismo vender plata 999 que plata 800 o pagan peor la 800 porque no es pura (teniendo en cuenta el peso real de plata)?


----------



## Plata (2 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> Un chollo por la plata que tienen, porque por valor numismatico segun Monedas y Numismatica. Catalogo de monedas valen 3€ en ese estado. Si se pagan mas sera segun lo que cotice la plata en el momento, que la moneda como moneda de coleccion es una moneda de 3 €, o de hasta 6-7 € si está sin circular.
> 
> Una pregunta, para venderlas al peso para fundir, ¿es lo mismo vender plata 999 que plata 800 o pagan peor la 800 porque no es pura (teniendo en cuenta el peso real de plata)?



Los precios de las webs de colecciones / catálogos krause y demás son orientativos, aunque una buena referencia para comprar. Otra cosa es que la encuentres a 3 Euros. Si por ejemplo vas por la Plaza Mayor de la capital del estado diciendo que quieres mil monedas, automáticamente relanzas su precio y ahora ya no la ves por menos de 6.

El tema de las fundiciones es como el de las meigas. Cada joyero medianamente importante tendrá su propio horno metalífero, que no cuesta mucho, y te pagará lo menos que pueda. El inconveniente de la moneda de 800 es que no es pura. La importante ventaja es que el joyero no tiene que tratarla para conseguir plata aleada de ley con la que moldear sus joyas, porque ya lo es.


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> Un chollo por la plata que tienen, porque por valor numismatico segun Monedas y Numismatica. Catalogo de monedas valen 3€ en ese estado. Si se pagan mas sera segun lo que cotice la plata en el momento, que la moneda como moneda de coleccion es una moneda de 3 €, o de hasta 6-7 € si está sin circular.
> 
> Una pregunta, para venderlas al peso para fundir, ¿es lo mismo vender plata 999 que plata 800 o pagan peor la 800 porque no es pura (teniendo en cuenta el peso real de plata)?



monster dice que si no llega a ley de 900 no se considera bullion internacionalmente.

En españa hay tres leyes de metal: 800, 925, 999. Es decir, que si tiene 800mm de plata, es de plata de ley.

Yo no categorizaria a los Pakitos como mierdabullion, y en españa es la plata amonedada más barata que se puede conseguir. Casi diría que es la plata más barata que se puede conseguir en cualquier formato, porque la granalla te la suelen cobrar con IVA (si no defraudan al fisco claro).

Monster defiende comprar moneda internacionalmente conocida, y yo comparto su opinion al 90%. Tengo muchos quarters, dimes y silver eagles. (por cierto, si de verdad quieres fraccionar la plata, los dimes son lo mejor, tienen 2,5 gramos de plata 900). 

Pero yo VIVO EN ESPAÑA, y si realmente el sistema monetario colapsara y se liberalizara la emisión/aceptación de moneda, los pakitos tendrían una gran ventaja en el mercado nacional: hay decenas de millones de ellos ya acuñados y repartidos. Es obvio que serían los preferidos de los comerciantes, junto con las monedas de 12 euros que también son muy abundantes. 

Las monedas del siglo pasado tienen premium numismático, pero es un premium muchas veces inferior al premium de acuñación de algunas onzas de plata. Tampoco viene mal tener algunos duros/pesetas/dos pesetas de plata, que también son muy abundantes y serían reconocibles por todos en caso de colapso. Los duros son de 900 mm y por lo tanto también son bullion, y las monedas de 50 centimos,peseta,y dos pesetas de plata son las monedas de plata españolas con menos plata por moneda (de entre las "asequibles").

En definitiva, cada moneda tiene sus ventajas, y creo que lo mejor es tener de todo un poco, para aprovechar las ventajas de cada moneda en cada momento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Los precios de las webs de colecciones / catálogos krause y demás son orientativos, aunque una buena referencia para comprar. Otra cosa es que la encuentres a 3 Euros. Si por ejemplo vas por la Plaza Mayor de la capital del estado diciendo que quieres mil monedas, automáticamente relanzas su precio y ahora ya no la ves por menos de 6.
> 
> El tema de las fundiciones es como el de las meigas. Cada joyero medianamente importante tendrá su propio horno metalífero, que no cuesta mucho, y te pagará lo menos que pueda. El inconveniente de la moneda de 800 es que no es pura. La importante ventaja es que el joyero no tiene que tratarla para conseguir plata aleada de ley con la que moldear sus joyas, porque ya lo es.



¿Y por qué es tanto problema alear? Me parece más difícil subir la ley. Que venga un joyero y nos lo explique. 

Ojalá con soltar un rumor se pudiese subir o bajar el precio de una moneda. Sólo lo subimos para que tuvieses que pagar más caras las tuyas tontorrón  Que no te enteras. Lo que te jode es que después de comprar las tuyas bajase el precio...contrariamente a lo que habías previsto ¡ja,ja,ja! Estás hecho todo un broder Junt !!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> monster dice que si no llega a ley de 900 no se considera bullion internacionalmente.
> 
> En españa hay tres leyes de metal: 800, 925, 999. Es decir, que si tiene 800mm de plata, es de plata de ley.



No soy yo que lo digo. Son las regulaciones financieras internacionales válidas en todos los paises. La plata de ley 800 la podrás utilizar para joyeria pero no para operaciones financieras, por ello siempre valdrá menos. No hay lingotes Credit Suisse ni de ninguna casa conocida internacionalmente de ley 800. El mercado claramente descuenta este hecho.

Pero, como todo tiene su precio, evidentemente si puedes comprar esas monedas a buen precio pues hazlo. Actualmente las puedes comprar entorno a 5 euros pero no te pagan más de 3.

Finalmente no creo que se llegue a utilizar jamás en transacciones corriente ningún tipo de moneda de plata u oro. Evidentemente los pakillos serían claramente insuficientes para ello. En caso de colapso monetario, lo más probable es que se creen certificados (¿Los llamamos billetes?) o un tipo de moneda directamente respaldado por oro. Podrás cambiar tus metales contra esos certificados que servirán para las operaciones corrientes.


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No soy yo que lo digo. Son las regulaciones financieras internacionales válidas en todos los paises. La plata de ley 800 la podrás utilizar para joyeria pero no para operaciones financieras, por ello siempre valdrá menos. No hay lingotes Credit Suisse ni de ninguna casa conocida internacionalmente de ley 800. El mercado claramente descuenta este hecho.
> 
> Pero, como todo tiene su precio, evidentemente si puedes comprar esas monedas a buen precio pues hazlo. Actualmente las puedes comprar entorno a 5 euros pero no te pagan más de 3.
> 
> Finalmente no creo que se llegue a utilizar jamás en transacciones corriente ningún tipo de moneda de plata u oro. Evidentemente los pakillos serían claramente insuficientes para ello. En caso de colapso monetario, lo más probable es que se creen certificados (¿Los llamamos billetes?) o un tipo de moneda directamente respaldado por oro. Podrás cambiar tus metales contra esos certificados que servirán para las operaciones corrientes.



si el sistema monetario colapsa, lo de menos serán las regulaciones financieras diciendo lo que es o no es plata. Lo importante será que la gente sepa qué es plata y que no. 

En España, ¿cuales son las monedas de plata más reconocidas? monedas de 12 euros, pakillos, y monedas de duros de peseta y dos pesetas. Por este orden. 

Los Washington quarters han sido acuñados en plata hasta el 64, pero las siguientes acuñaciones de esa misma moneda no eran de plata. ¿De veras esperas que en españa esas monedas sirvan de mucho?

Y lo de que circularán certificados de plata o de oro... es posible que a largo plazo si, pero mucha gente preferirá tener la plata FISICA. Sino es así, ¿porque tu compras monedas? ¿porque no compras etf o similares? Son mucho más liquidos y la compraventa es más fácil. Pero no hace falta que respondas porque la respuesta es bien sencilla, los "papelitos" de plata y oro tienen la fiabilidad que te de el emisor de esos certificados: si ahora mismo esa fiabilidad es casi nula, en caso de colapso monetario sería nula totalmente. 

Y aunque te conceda que esos certíficados llegarán a circular, ¿tu crees que el estado te negará la posibilidad de cambiar las de 800mm y en cambio si te dejará cambiar las de 900mm? Es casi más probable que te acepte las monedas de franco, que las de estados unidos, ya que las de franco las conocerán mucho mejor y encima tendrán un porrón para refundirlas todas juntas. Por cierto, en los 80 ya hicieron una refundicion de pakillos y los suizos no le hicieron ascos a los lingotes de plata que les llegaban... 

Entiendo que te guste la moneda internacional, repito que a mi también me gusta. Pero de ahi a llamar mierda a la moneda nacional... va un trecho muy grande.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si el sistema monetario colapsa, lo de menos serán las regulaciones financieras diciendo lo que es o no es plata. Lo importante será que la gente sepa qué es plata y que no.
> 
> En España, ¿cuales son las monedas de plata más reconocidas? monedas de 12 euros, pakillos, y monedas de duros de peseta y dos pesetas. Por este orden.
> 
> ...



(1) En caso de colapso monetario no creo que el estado te cambie metales por nueva moneda. Si acaso te la confiscará. Lo más probable es que se la tengas que vender a un joyero/numismático/comerciante de metales. Te lo pagarán peor si es ley 800 que 900. La excusa es perfecta para bajarte el precio. 

(2) No hay suficiente moneda de plata vieja para que todo el país opere con ella. Tal vez el estado cree una moneda nueva de oro y plata en vez de billetes (ojalá).

(3) Si que opero con ETFs. Me da la liquidez que no me dan mis monedas, que también compensan el "riesgo papel" de los ETFs. A estás alturas parece que muchos no lo habéis entendido: Hay que posicionarse de forma preventiva y líquida. Los que tienen sólo acciones están pillados. Los que tienen sólo pisos están pillados. Los que tienen sólo bonos están pillados. Los que tienen sólo plata, en este momento y si compraron hace un año, están pillados. Los que tienen sólo cash no están pillados y les ha ido muy bien...pero segurmanete no por mucho tiempo. El objetivo número uno en esta crisis es no pillarse con nada.

(4) No llamo "mierda" a la moneda nacional (sólo de cachondeo para joder al tonto). Las hay que aprecio más o menos, los pakillos los que menos. Será que el careto del dictador no me hace mucha gracia. Sin embargo esto son consideraciones superfluas. Hay que darse cuenta que, objetivamente, para posicionarse financieramente en metales no son lo mejor. Sin embargo respeto al que las compra por que le gustan (lo cual me ocurre también), o por razones patrióticas (lo cual jamás se me ocurriría pues me parece una gran estupidez...parecido a los americanos que compraron acciones de GM pensando en los "all american stocks"). Por cierto, también tengo monedas de 12 euros, que son una gran inversión debido a su liquidez inmediata.


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

si hombre, el estado confiscando metales sin dar nada a cambio. Y ya puestos que te expropien todas tus propiedades e instalen el derecho de pernada sobre tu mujer. 

Si instalan cualquier tipo de moneda sobre base monetaria de oro o de plata, pedirían a la población que lo entregaran a cambio de esos certificados.

Por otro lado, he buscado un poco en internet, y parece que el refinado electrolitico de aleaciones de cobre y plata para sacar plata al 99% es muy sencillo. 

Cómo Refinar La Plata Usando Los Productos químicos De la Casa

Solo necesitar tener acido nítrico y algo de cobre adicional. El cobre lo tienes en monedas de uno, dos o cinco céntimos de euro, y el acido nítrico lo venden por garrafas de 25 litros a cuatro chavos. 

Te pongas como te pongas, pagar peor la ley 800 de unos pakillos peor que la ley 900 de monedas americanas es un poco chorra por muchas razones. 
Primero: la plata es facilmente refinable.
Segundo: La ley 800 esta reconocida legalmente para joyerias. La 900 no.
Tercero: las monedas de franco son TODAS de plata, las americanas han sido reacuñadas en otros metales. Es decir, las monedas de franco no confunden al personal, las americanas si.
Cuarto: los pakillos son españoles, y muy abundantes. En caso de colapso monetario serán reconocidas por todos. Las americanas no son tan abundantes, y puede que no sean aceptadas. Lo mismo se puede decir de las francesas. 

Las monedas americanas solo son mejores de cara a una posible exportación, o de cara a necesitar emigrar a alguna parte. También son mejores en relación plata/precio como "calderilla", ya que las de peso equivalente españolas suelen salír algo más caras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Cómo Refinar La Plata Usando Los Productos químicos De la Casa



Dios, esa traducción al español duele leerla...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, ya que estamos, me gustaría saber qué opinión se tiene por aquí de las monedas francesas de plata, de 10 francos, por ejemplo.


----------



## Germain (2 Abr 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que estamos, me gustaría saber qué opinión se tiene por aquí de las monedas francesas de plata, de 10 francos, por ejemplo.



Que molan un huevo.


----------



## silber (2 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ya han pujado! A 5 euros la media onza de plata. ¡Un chollo vamos! En anlagegold24 la moneda de una onza pura la venden por 14.
> 
> ¡Y donde va a parar! Un pakillo es un pakillo y cada año que pasa tendrá más valor porque los tontos las van fundiendo y los espabilados nos quedamos con ellas.



2 horas quedan para que finalice la subasta, y de momento sigue solo con la puja inicial y nadie mas ha ofrecido ni un euro mas. Mucho interes parece que no hay, no lo acabo de entender, aunque bien es cierto que no es dificil encontrar esa moneda por ese precio o inferior.


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> 2 horas quedan para que finalice la subasta, y de momento sigue solo con la puja inicial y nadie mas ha ofrecido ni un euro mas. Mucho interes parece que no hay, no lo acabo de entender, aunque bien es cierto que no es dificil encontrar esa moneda por ese precio o inferior.



hoy la plata cotiza a 9,5. Es decir la moneda vale 4,75, o incluso menos comprada en cantidad.

Me parece que con el rally alcista, la gente está metiendo dinero en la bolsa a espuertas, plata y oro pasan a un segundo plano.


----------



## Germain (2 Abr 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que estamos, me gustaría saber qué opinión se tiene por aquí de las monedas francesas de plata, de 10 francos, por ejemplo.



Bueno como veo que nadie se lanza a contarte nada, te copio lo que contó Tiogilito sobre el tema. Palabra de Tiogilito, te alabamos Señor. 



> Las monedas de Hércules francesas, sean de 5, 10 o 50 Francos, son bastante mejores que las 100 pesetas españolas: la moneda es más bonita, son más grandes, tiene tiradas generalmente menores, existen más años para coleccionar, la ley es superior (0.900 milésimas)...en general son monedas bastante más apreciadas y reconocidas.
> 
> La moneda Hércules creo recordar que se emite por primera vez en 1848 (tipo duro, 25 g. ley 0.900) hasta 1849 en la versión de 5 FF.
> Se volvió a reacuñar también como 5 FF, desde 1873 hasta 1876 (si no recuerdo mal), también con las mismas características que en primera emisión.
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/86230-la-plata-va-evolucionar-mucho-mejor-que-el-oro-google-page-rankingoximo-boom-34.html#post1537699


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si hombre, el estado confiscando metales sin dar nada a cambio. Y ya puestos que te expropien todas tus propiedades e instalen el derecho de pernada sobre tu mujer.



Todo se andará. ¿Qué tal está tu mujer?



> Si instalan cualquier tipo de moneda sobre base monetaria de oro o de plata, pedirían a la población que lo entregaran a cambio de esos certificados.
> 
> Por otro lado, he buscado un poco en internet, y parece que el refinado electrolitico de aleaciones de cobre y plata para sacar plata al 99% es muy sencillo.
> 
> ...



¿Has calculado el coste energético de tu purificación del Profesor Bacterio?

Como que me huelo que en las fundiciones saben hacerlo mejor.



> Te pongas como te pongas, pagar peor la ley 800 de unos pakillos peor que la ley 900 de monedas americanas es un poco chorra por muchas razones.



Y la ley 900 de los duros de plata no te olvides...



> Primero: la plata es facilmente refinable.



Es mucho más fácil rebajar la ley que refinarla...y hasta se puede hacer algo de trampa...



> Segundo: La ley 800 esta reconocida legalmente para joyerias. La 900 no.



¿Dónde? ¿Cuando?



> Tercero: las monedas de franco son TODAS de plata, las americanas han sido reacuñadas en otros metales. Es decir, las monedas de franco no confunden al personal, las americanas si.



¿¿Qué??

Me parece que no has visto un gold eagle en tu vida. No se parece en nada a un silver eagle. Tampoco hay forma de confundir los Peace y Morgan dollars.

Te debes referir a los dimes y quarters. Con los años es bastante fácil no confundirse.



> Cuarto: los pakillos son españoles, y muy abundantes. En caso de colapso monetario serán reconocidas por todos. Las americanas no son tan abundantes, y puede que no sean aceptadas. Lo mismo se puede decir de las francesas.



Evidentemente no sabes de que hablas. Hay muchísimas más monedas americanas y francesas de cualquier clase que pakillos.



> Las monedas americanas solo son mejores de cara a una posible exportación, o de cara a necesitar emigrar a alguna parte. También son mejores en relación plata/precio como "calderilla", ya que las de peso equivalente españolas suelen salír algo más caras.



De eso nada monada. En caso de MadMax la primerasa monedas aceptadas universalmente serán las americanas. Sólo hay que haber vivido en un país tercermundista para saber la facilidad con la que se aceptan los dólares por ejemplo.

Y por si no queda claro, citemos al mesias TioGilito:



> Las monedas de Hércules francesas, sean de 5, 10 o 50 Francos, son bastante mejores que las 100 pesetas españolas: la moneda es más bonita, son más grandes, tiene tiradas generalmente menores, existen más años para coleccionar,* la ley es superior (0.900 milésimas)*...en general son monedas bastante más apreciadas y reconocidas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que estamos, me gustaría saber qué opinión se tiene por aquí de las monedas francesas de plata, de 10 francos, por ejemplo.



Ya te han respondido citando las explicaciones de TioGilito. Tanto los 50 francos como los 10 o 5 francos me parecen excelentes monedas para invertir en plata, sólo en un rango inferior a las de plata pura bullion internacionales. Si te interesa la numismática y el colecconismo son mejores claro está.


----------



## Plata (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Por otro lado, he buscado un poco en internet, y parece que el refinado electrolitico de aleaciones de cobre y plata para sacar plata al 99% es muy sencillo.
> Cómo Refinar La Plata Usando Los Productos químicos De la Casa



No hay que liarse tanto y arriesgarse con productos químicos. 

Un sencillo horno eléctrico de joyería con capacidad para algo más de un kilo me costó hace cuatro años alrededor de 800 euros. Lo pongo encima de la mesa, le meto 50 monedas de Pako, pongo el termostato a 950 grados, me tomo un café, vuelco el contenido sobre un molde y obtengo plata pura. El cobre sigue sólido en el horno ....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> No hay que liarse tanto y arriesgarse con productos químicos.
> 
> Un sencillo horno eléctrico de joyería con capacidad para algo más de un kilo me costó hace cuatro años alrededor de 800 euros. Lo pongo encima de la mesa, le meto 50 monedas de Pako, pongo el termostato a 950 grados, me tomo un café, vuelco el contenido sobre un molde y obtengo plata pura. El cobre sigue sólido en el horno ....



Plata pura de la que cago la burra...

(no he entendido el interés de mezclarlo con café...:...¡ah!...espera... que es redacción del patán de segundaresidencia...se ha olvidado volcar también el bokata kalamares...)


----------



## Plata (3 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Plata pura de la que cago la burra...
> 
> (no he entendido el interés de mezclarlo con café...:...¡ah!...espera... que es redacción del patán de segundaresidencia...se ha olvidado volcar también el bokata kalamares...)



El que con críos se acuesta meao se levanta.


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todo se andará. ¿Qué tal está tu mujer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el coste energético? te has leido el proceso? No hay coste energético, el acido se come la plata, y añadiendo cobre el nitrato de plata suelta la plata y se convierte en nitrato de cobre. Solo necesitas algo de cobre y el acido nitrico. 

Si los quieres para convertirlos en plata pura, no tiene sentido comprar duros o monedas francesas, porque pagas más por la misma cantidad de plata. 

Rebajar la ley requiere que fundas el metal, eso si gasta mucha energia y requiere herramientas caras (el horno del que habla el compañero por ejemplo, y supongo que algún tipo de herramienta para que los metales permanezcan mezclados mientras unos se solidifican y otros no). 

Algunas monedas americanas han sido reacuñadas en otros metales, otras no, y CASUALMENTE se pagan mejor las que SOLO han sido acuñadas en plata. ¿porque? pues porque son más antiguas, y porque para neófitos es más facil que no te engañen. Los mercury dimes se pagan mejor que los roosevelt dimes, teniendo la misma plata unos y otros. 

En el mundo la moneda americana es más abundante, pero en España la española es la más abundante. ¿donde usaras tus monedas? ¿en España o en todo el mundo? Hay que ser obtuso para defender que hay más morgan dollars, o washington quarters, que pakillos en España. Los dolares de plata serán aceptados internacionalmente, pero las cosas que necesitas en caso de madmax no forman parte del comercio internacional, ¿o comprarás el pan en etiopia? En caso de Madmax la economía local toma el mando ¿todavía no te has dado cuenta del ritmo de descenso del comercio internacional? Yo he estado en paises del tercer mundo muchas veces, y allí no han visto en su puta vida las monedas de plata, porque NO TE CAMBIAN MONEDAS, solo cambian billetes. 

Y finalmente, no niego que las monedas de 900 sean mejores, repito que yo tambien tengo moneda americana y duros de plata. Pero si son mejores es por ese plus de calidad y valor numismático. Si las quieres por su contenido en plata, es una CHORRADA pagar más, puesto que llegado el colapso monetario lo importante sería la PLATA, y cualquier imbecil con un poco de acido nítrico las puede convertir en granalla de alta pureza.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> el coste energético? te has leido el proceso? No hay coste energético, el acido se come la plata, y añadiendo cobre el nitrato de plata suelta la plata y se convierte en nitrato de cobre. Solo necesitas algo de cobre y el acido nitrico.



Buena suerte con los ácidos... ¿Por qué no lo haces y hablas con conocimiento de causa?



Gamu dijo:


> Si los quieres para convertirlos en plata pura, no tiene sentido comprar duros o monedas francesas, porque pagas más por la misma cantidad de plata.



No tiene sentido comprar monedas. Punto. Para eso compras chatarra de plata...o granalla de plata pura que ya viene refinada.




Gamu dijo:


> Rebajar la ley requiere que fundas el metal, eso si gasta mucha energia y requiere herramientas caras (el horno del que habla el compañero por ejemplo, y supongo que algún tipo de herramienta para que los metales permanezcan mezclados mientras unos se solidifican y otros no).



:

Nunca lo he hecho...pero seguro que a los joyeros se les ha ocurrido fundir cobre conjuntamente para reducir la ley...

Para rebajar el azucar en el café ¿Cómo haces tú? ¿Solidificas el azucar y lo sacas? Ya nos explicarás cómo...Yo me limito a añadir más café




Gamu dijo:


> Algunas monedas americanas han sido reacuñadas en otros metales, otras no, y CASUALMENTE se pagan mejor las que SOLO han sido acuñadas en plata. ¿porque? pues porque son más antiguas, y porque para neófitos es más facil que no te engañen. Los mercury dimes se pagan mejor que los roosevelt dimes, teniendo la misma plata unos y otros.



De nuevo no sabes de lo que hablas. 

Se pagan un poco más los mercury dimes porque son más antiguos (acuñados entre 1916 y 1945, mientras que los Roosevelt quarters de plata de 1946 a 1964), y de tirada infinitamente más pequeña (aparte que a lo largo del siglo XX se han fundido muchos más). En la mayoria de años se acuñaron más de 100 millones de Roosevelt dimes (en los últimos años muchos más).

Por cierto...es trivial distinguir los Roosevelt dimes de plata : Basta mirar la fecha gravada en grande en el obverso y verificar que es 1964 o menor.




Gamu dijo:


> En el mundo la moneda americana es más abundante, pero en España la española es la más abundante. ¿donde usaras tus monedas? ¿en España o en todo el mundo?



No usarás las monedas para comprar. ¿Es tan difícil de entender? Es materialmente imposible, por la insuficiencia de tales monedas, que se convierta en moneda corriente. Las venderas por el papel moneda en circulación.



> Hay que ser obtuso para defender que hay más morgan dollars, o washington quarters, que pakillos en España.



No hay que ser obtuso, basta ver la abundancia relativa, tanto en la acuñación como la disponibilidad. Dime...¿Sabes de algún sitio donde se puedan comprar 1000 pakillos de una tacada? Lo obtuso es no darse cuenta de esto.

Y, por supuesto, hay muchísimos más dólares deplata que pakillos. La acuñación de 1921, para reponer los muchos que se habían fundido antes, asciende a más de 80 millones...Otros 80 millones de Peace dollars se acuñaron en 1922...




> Los dolares de plata serán aceptados internacionalmente, pero las cosas que necesitas en caso de madmax no forman parte del comercio internacional, ¿o comprarás el pan en etiopia?



Estás equivocado.
Internacionalmente incluye Etiopia. Sin ninguna duda con dolares de plata puedes ahora mismo sobrevivir en Etiopia. Podrás venderlos y comprar otras cosas....Lo que no sé es si te cojeran los pakillos...



> En caso de Madmax la economía local toma el mando ¿todavía no te has dado cuenta del ritmo de descenso del comercio internacional? Yo he estado en paises del tercer mundo muchas veces, y allí no han visto en su puta vida las monedas de plata, porque NO TE CAMBIAN MONEDAS, solo cambian billetes.



Parece que al final te has dado cuenta solito...que tendrás que vender primero las monedas a un joyero/comerciante...



> Y finalmente, no niego que las monedas de 900 sean mejores, repito que yo tambien tengo moneda americana y duros de plata. Pero si son mejores es por ese plus de calidad y valor numismático.



¿De qué "plus de calidad" estás hablando? ¿Qué "valor numismático? No tienen ninguno. El plus es por "moneda internacionalmente reconocida y abundante".




> Si las quieres por su contenido en plata, es una CHORRADA pagar más, puesto que llegado el colapso monetario lo importante sería la PLATA, y cualquier imbecil con un poco de acido nítrico las puede convertir en granalla de alta pureza.



Aparte que, de nuevo, demuestras no saber como se hace la granalla...te contradices tú mismo.

El principal argumento de los defensores de los pakillos es por poder comprar plata más barata.

Lo que nunca he entendido es que si lo que quieres es simplemente metal ¿Por qué no compras granalla que es mucho más barata? Las tonterías asustaviejas de segundaresidencia se aplican a cualquier tipo de falsificación, incluidas las monedas.


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

Una de dos, o me explico muy mal, o tu no quieres entenderme.

En ESPAÑA que es mas abundante, ¿los pakillos o las monedas americanas? Obviamente los pakillos.

¿es dificil sacar la plata de los pakillos y refinarla? NO NO y mil veces NO. 

Si un banco central cambia plata por billetes, para reacuñar moneda o para emitir certificados, TE PAGARÁ A PESO DE PLATA. Le dará igual si es ley 800 o ley 900, te pagara por la plata pura que pueda sacar de la moneda en cuestión.

Crear aleaciones de metales con distinto punto de fusión no creo que sea tan sencillo como disolver un metal en un acido con el que reacciona. Disolver el metal es simplemente cuestión de tiempo. No voy a hacerlo personalmente porque no me interesa, lo importante es SABER que si en un momento dado fueras a cambiar las monedas por el metal que contienen, daría lo mismo que fuera ley 900 o ley 800. De hecho en España sería mejor la ley 800 porque es una ley que sirve para joyeria.

Las fechas de los dimes y de los quarters muchas veces está gastada, y no se ve 100% clara. Un experto como tu debería saberlo. Los dimes son MUY pequeños, y la fecha es poco mayor que las estrellas de los duros de plata. Además, lo malo no es que un experto no sepa reconocerlos, lo malo es que muchas personas las confundirán con las monedas IgUALES que esas, pero que no son de plata.

Me parece que de monedas sabes mucho, pero de quimica no tienes ni puta idea. En el proceso explicado en el link, te dice claramente que al añadir cobre al nitrato de plata, el componente "nitrato" reacciona con el cobre y LIBERA la plata PURA, que se PRECIPITA en forma sólida. Te lo pongo más clarito:
AgNO3 (liquido) + Cu (solido) -> CuNO3 (liquido) + Ag (solido)
Esta reacción química se produce a temperatura ambiente y requiere aproximadamente 617 gramos de cobre por cada kilo de plata que se precise refinar (numero atómico del cobre es 29 y el de la plata 47). 

Posiblemente la cantidad de monedas antiguas sea insuficiente para que circulen, y tengan que hacer reacuñaciones de nuevas monedas (más pequeñas) o emisión de certificados. Pero eso lejos de quitarme la razón, ME LA DA, puesto que el estado necesitará la plata para hacer nuevas monedas más pequeñas (para poder hacer muchas más) y para poder almacenar plata en lingotes como reservas. Es decir, DARA LO MISMO SI TUS MONEDAS SON DE LEY 900, 800 o 400, LO IMPORTANTE SERÁ LA CANTIDAD DE PLATA QUE CONTENGAN. 

Por cierto, a mi la granalla de plata pura no me sale más barata que los pakillos. A menos que la compre a un pirata que no pague iva, en cuyo caso me sale casi igual de precio. 

Guardar la plata amonedada tiene ventajas adicionales, es más práctico para almacenarlo en cantidades pequeñas, es más divisible, y es mucho más reconocible por todos. Además siempre cabe la posibilidad de que a larguisimo plazo las monedas adquieran algo de valor numismático. La granalla no hace más que perder valor si no es "fresca" puesto que la plata reacciona con el aire a muy largo plazo. Las patinas de las monedas no les restan valor, al contrario puede aumentarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Una de dos, o me explico muy mal, o tu no quieres entenderme.
> 
> En ESPAÑA que es mas abundante, ¿los pakillos o las monedas americanas? Obviamente los pakillos.



El precio no depende de la abundancia en España sinó a nivel global.



> ¿es dificil sacar la plata de los pakillos y refinarla? NO NO y mil veces NO.
> 
> Si un banco central cambia plata por billetes, para reacuñar moneda o para emitir certificados, TE PAGARÁ A PESO DE PLATA. Le dará igual si es ley 800 o ley 900, te pagara por la plata pura que pueda sacar de la moneda en cuestión.



¿Quien a dicho que lo mejor sea vender las monedas a un banco? Siempre habrá gente interesada en comprar a buen precio eagles americanos (por ejemplo). Para los pakillos el precio será siempre inferior. 




> Crear aleaciones de metales con distinto punto de fusión no creo que sea tan sencillo como disolver un metal en un acido con el que reacciona. Disolver el metal es simplemente cuestión de tiempo. No voy a hacerlo personalmente porque no me interesa, lo importante es SABER que si en un momento dado fueras a cambiar las monedas por el metal que contienen, daría lo mismo que fuera ley 900 o ley 800. De hecho en España sería mejor la ley 800 porque es una ley que sirve para joyeria.



Como diría TioGilito, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Para alear basta calentar por encima del punto de fusión de los dos metales y mezclar el metal fundido. 



> Las fechas de los dimes y de los quarters muchas veces está gastada, y no se ve 100% clara. Un experto como tu debería saberlo. Los dimes son MUY pequeños, y la fecha es poco mayor que las estrellas de los duros de plata. Además, lo malo no es que un experto no sepa reconocerlos, lo malo es que muchas personas las confundirán con las monedas IgUALES que esas, pero que no son de plata.



No se que mierda de dimes y quarters compras tú. Para los que interesa saber la fecha, Washington y Roosevelt, son los menos desgastados por ser los menos viejos y la fecha se ve perfectamente en todos (salvo que les hayan pegado un martillazo o algo así). Para los mercury circulados la fecha no se ve en la mayoría pero eso importa una mierda pues son todos de plata. No creo que hayas tenido en tu vida una cantidad apreciable en tus manos. Si los hubieses tenido sabrías que con poca práctica no hace falta ni mirar la fecha...los distingues al peso.



> Me parece que de monedas sabes mucho, pero de quimica no tienes ni puta idea.



No creo que sepa gran cosa de numismática, pero para darte algunas lecciones a ti basta. De química, aunque no sepa gran cosa (siempre me ha producido repelús la nomenclatura), también te puedo dar unas cuantas vueltas. En seguida te lo demuestro.



> En el proceso explicado en el link, te dice claramente que al añadir cobre al nitrato de plata, el componente "nitrato" reacciona con el cobre y LIBERA la plata PURA, que se PRECIPITA en forma sólida. Te lo pongo más clarito:
> AgNO3 (liquido) + Cu (solido) -> CuNO3 (liquido) + Ag (solido)
> Esta reacción química se produce a temperatura ambiente y requiere aproximadamente 617 gramos de cobre por cada kilo de plata que se precise refinar (numero atómico del cobre es 29 y el de la plata 47).



¿Te quieres apostar algo a que nadie refina plata de esa manera? Sobre todo sabiendo que basta fundir el metal y recuperar la plata pura en la parte baja pues la plata pesa más.


Ahora, vamos a revisar, con tu permiso, tus conocimientos de química elemental...

Observo que has calculado 617=1000 x 29/47...¡¡eres un zote!!

Vamos a ver, criatura, *la masa atómica no es proporcional al número atómico*. 

El número atómico, como cualquier párvulo sabe, es el número de protones que contiene el nucleo atómico. Además de protones el nucleo contiene neutrones, aproximadamente de la misma masa (para ser precisos de misma masa que un protón y un neutrón puesto que un neutrino no tiene masa (constatada)...abstrayendo los efectos debidos a la interacción fuerte que reina en el nucleo). Pero cuidado...con el númeor de protones y neutrones no basta!! Hay que considerar los isótopos naturales y sus proporciones.
El cobre tiene 29 protones pero tiene dos isótopos estables naturales, uno con 34 neutrones (en proporción natural del 69%) y otro con 36 neutrones (31%). La plata tiene 47 protones y dos isotopos naturales estables, uno con 60 (52%) y otro con 62 neutrones (48%).

Luego las masa atómica media del cobre y la plata naturales son:

Cu: 63 x 0,69 + 65 x 0,31= 63,62

Ag: 107 x 0,52 + 109 x 0,48= 107,96

Luego 

1000 x 63,62/107,96 = 589

Por lo tanto hacen falta 589 gramos de cobre por kilo de plata, no 617 como decías.

¿Aprobaste la selectividad?



> Posiblemente la cantidad de monedas antiguas sea insuficiente para que circulen, y tengan que hacer reacuñaciones de nuevas monedas (más pequeñas) o emisión de certificados. Pero eso lejos de quitarme la razón, ME LA DA, puesto que el estado necesitará la plata para hacer nuevas monedas más pequeñas (para poder hacer muchas más) y para poder almacenar plata en lingotes como reservas. Es decir, DARA LO MISMO SI TUS MONEDAS SON DE LEY 900, 800 o 400, LO IMPORTANTE SERÁ LA CANTIDAD DE PLATA QUE CONTENGAN.



De nuevo partes de la premisa que vas a tenerlo que vender para fundir. Pensando así deberías entonces comprar lingotes, granalla, polvo, hilo, chapa de plata...




> Por cierto, a mi la granalla de plata pura no me sale más barata que los pakillos. A menos que la compre a un pirata que no pague iva, en cuyo caso me sale casi igual de precio.



¿Cómo? No te hacen factura ni te cobran IVA por los pakillos !! :

¡Qué escándalo!



> Guardar la plata amonedada tiene ventajas adicionales, es más práctico para almacenarlo en cantidades pequeñas, es más divisible, y es mucho más reconocible por todos.



La granalla tiene todas esas propiedades. La última también puesto que hay que ser mucho más experto para reconocer algunos pakillos falso que reconocer granalla adulterada.



> Además siempre cabe la posibilidad de que a larguisimo plazo las monedas adquieran algo de valor numismático. La granalla no hace más que perder valor si no es "fresca" puesto que la plata reacciona con el aire a muy largo plazo. Las patinas de las monedas no les restan valor, al contrario puede aumentarlo.



Que la plata se ennegrezca no es ningún problema si piensas venderla para fundir.

Estoy de acuerdo que ciertas monedas tienen potencial numismático y eso vale la pena mirarlo. Por eso mismo jamás compraría pakillos de estrella 66 por ejemplo. ¿Cuantos tienes de esos? (como puedes ver, también las pakillos tienen "isótopos" más o menos valiosos)


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

el cálculo lo habia hecho rápido, y es cierto que el peso no es exactamente proporcional al numero atómico, pero es muy muy aproximado en números atómicos altos. Como se puede ver según el cálculo que tu has hecho (589gr en lugar de 617, menudo error más grande!!!)

Además, como tu también has descubierto (abriendo otro post al respecto), resulta que la cantidad de neutrones de cada átomo puede variar, haciendo que su peso también varie según el isotopo utilizado. Tu calculo puede ser una aproximación con más error que la mia dependiendo del isótopo de plata y/o cobre de que se trate. 

En cualquier caso, queda demostrado que se necesita poco cobre, y poco ácido, para refinar la plata. 

Crear aleaciones no es solo fundir metal por encima del punto de fusión de todos los metales incluidos, también es importantisimo el proceso de enfriamiento para que no se solidifiquen algunos mientras otros permanecen liquidos, creando una aleación poco uniforme. Hacer aleaciones de calidad en casa para "rebajar" el porcentaje de plata es imposible o muy muy dificil, refinar la plata para aumentar su porcentaje es mucho mas facil. Justo lo contrario de lo que tu decias. 

Yo no compro monedas para fundirlas, hay muchisimos escenarios futuros posibles, y solo en uno de ellos será conveniente llevarlas a fundir. 

Solo te quería hacerte ver dos cosas:
1.- Despreciar el valor numismático (lo has hecho en un post anterior) y al mismo tiempo despreciar la ley 800 de plata es incoherente. Si compras algo por la plata que contiene lo mismo da que sea ley 800 que 900. 
2.- Despreciar monedas abundantes en españa frente a monedas abundantes en el mundo es incoherente a menos que pretendas emigrar a un país desconocido, puesto que las monedas españolas son mucho mas reconocidas por la gente que vive en España.

No voy a entrar en descalificaciones personales que veo que te encantan puesto que no paras de provocar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> el cálculo lo habia hecho rápido, y es cierto que el peso no es exactamente proporcional al numero atómico, pero es muy muy aproximado en números atómicos altos. Como se puede ver según el cálculo que tu has hecho (589gr en lugar de 617, menudo error más grande!!!)
> 
> Además, como tu también has descubierto (abriendo otro post al respecto), resulta que la cantidad de neutrones de cada átomo puede variar, haciendo que su peso también varie según el isotopo utilizado. Tu calculo puede ser una aproximación con más error que la mia dependiendo del isótopo de plata y/o cobre de que se trate.



Pero, hijo mio, creo que aún no has entendido el cálculo. No se trata de ningún isótopo en particular. En la plata natural están los dos presentes en las proporciones indicadas. Vuelve a leer pensando en ello y entenderás la fórmula. 

En todo caso dice bien de ti que sepas admitir tus errores. De 617 a 589 va un 5% que no es nada despreciable. Espero que no seas ingeniero...




> En cualquier caso, queda demostrado que se necesita poco cobre, y poco ácido, para refinar la plata.



Decantando el metal fundido como te he indicado no hace falta ni cobre, ni ácido, ni química. Sólo un hornillo y calor.

Por cierto...tengo una pregunta para usted...¿El nitrato de cobre lo deshecha? Al precio que está ahora el cobre puede salir caro...



> Crear aleaciones no es solo fundir metal por encima del punto de fusión de todos los metales incluidos, también es importantisimo el proceso de enfriamiento para que no se solidifiquen algunos mientras otros permanecen liquidos, creando una aleación poco uniforme. Hacer aleaciones de calidad en casa para "rebajar" el porcentaje de plata es imposible o muy muy dificil, refinar la plata para aumentar su porcentaje es mucho mas facil. Justo lo contrario de lo que tu decias.



"En casa" ??? ¿Y a quien coño le interesa hacerlo en casa? Para un profesional nada de eso es problema, y si te digo la verdad, no sabes de que estás hablando cuando hablas de manipular ácidos.

Evidentemente tampoco se puede alear cualquier cosa con cualquier otra.



> Yo no compro monedas para fundirlas, hay muchisimos escenarios futuros posibles, y solo en uno de ellos será conveniente llevarlas a fundir.
> 
> Solo te quería hacerte ver dos cosas:
> 1.- Despreciar el valor numismático (lo has hecho en un post anterior) y al mismo tiempo despreciar la ley 800 de plata es incoherente. Si compras algo por la plata que contiene lo mismo da que sea ley 800 que 900.



¿De qué desprecio hablas? Yo jamás desprecio ningún valor...otra cosa es creerse que las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas del montón tienen algún valor añadido. Wishful thinking lo llaman los yankees. Y para valor de la plata todo el mundo paga mejor la plata de ley superior que la de ley inferior. Joder, pregúntale a cualquier profesional. Si no ¿Por qué te crees que los pakillos se pagan menos? A ver si te crees el único listo que está comprando a precio de chollo.



> 2.- Despreciar monedas abundantes en españa frente a monedas abundantes en el mundo es incoherente a menos que pretendas emigrar a un país desconocido, puesto que las monedas españolas son mucho mas reconocidas por la gente que vive en España.



Mira, abrete los ojos, en España no hay NADIE que reconozca las monedas antiguas. Como mucho uno de cada mil. Las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas échale un 5% tirando muy por lo alto. Dentro de poco serán pocos los que recuerden las pesetas.

Pero, un SILVER DOLAR con la marca de la US Federal Mint lo reconoce todo Dios sin rechistar.



> No voy a entrar en descalificaciones personales que veo que te encantan puesto que no paras de provocar.



Perdona si te he ofendido, pero eres tú el que pretendía dar lecciones y simplemente no das la talla y deberías no hablar de lo que desconoces. No es ofensa (ni animo de ofender), es una simple constatación.

Que conste que yo tapoco sé gran cosa de lo que estamos hablando, pero al menos sé más o menos de lo que no sé y me llaman la atención las barbaridades que escribes.


----------



## Ulisses (29 Ene 2015)

Vamos a darle un reflote al hilo, para los nostálgicos.

A 7,85 euros es un precio razonable, dentro de lo que cabe.

100 pesetas de franco de plata de 1966. a 7,85 - Comprar Monedas del Estado Español Franco en todocoleccion - 46091837


----------



## CowBebop (27 Feb 2015)

Hola, me podríais indicar si merece la pena comprar estas monedas?? por su valor en plata más que nada, ya que como podéis ver no están en las mejores condiciones, cuanto pagaríais por ellas??



Spoiler








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ulisses (27 Feb 2015)

En mi humilde opinión, sólo valen su peso de plata pura al spot. Si son de 5 Pesetas “duros de plata”, cada moneda se acuñó con un peso de 25 de gramos de plata ley 900, de modo que cada una contiene 22,5 gramos de plata pura.

El gramo de plata al spot está en 0.47 euros.
Cada moneda valdría: 22,5 X0,47= 10,57 euros

No pagues más y trata de ofrecer menos


----------



## CowBebop (27 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, sólo valen su peso de plata pura al spot. Si son de 5 Pesetas “duros de plata”, cada moneda se acuñó con un peso de 25 de gramos de plata ley 900, de modo que cada una contiene 22,5 gramos de plata pura.
> 
> El gramo de plata al spot está en 0.47 euros.
> Cada moneda valdría: 22,5 X0,47= 10,57 euros
> ...



Gracias cabo Eastwood  , intentaré sacarlas por ese precio, me interesaba comprarlas por la plata que contienen, y para empezar por algo, un saludo.


----------



## fff (27 Feb 2015)

CowBebop dijo:


> Gracias cabo Eastwood  , intentaré sacarlas por ese precio, me interesaba comprarlas por la plata que contienen, y para empezar por algo, un saludo.



Sabes distinguir las buenas de las falsas?
A quien se las quieres vender luego?

No sabes lo suficiente... no te metas.


----------



## CowBebop (28 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> Sabes distinguir las buenas de las falsas?
> A quien se las quieres vender luego?
> 
> No sabes lo suficiente... no te metas.



Hola fff, pues con el tema de distinguir las buenas de las falsas, solo sé lo que he leído en este foro y en la web, experiencia no tengo, pero para tenerla hay que lanzarse a la piscina, son cuatro monedas y es una tienda de segunda mano, medio pirata, por lo menos podría quejarme, jejej, pero básicamente lo que he entendido es, imán, medidas, peso, y a mayores se las voy llevar a un joyero amigo de la familia, y tenía pensado meterlas en una máquina de rayos x, sobre lo de los rayos x he encontrado muy poca info en la web, cómo se debería de ver si el material es bueno? sería más útil para lingotes entiendo, ya que según vaya cogiendo experiencia el tema de las acuñaciones aporta seguridad, no??

Con lo de a quién se las quiero vender a nadie, de momento son para mí, ya sabes seguro madmaxista y esas cosas, pero oye que si quieres les gano unos euros y te las vendo, jejej, un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Feb 2015)

No parece probable que alguien quiera venderte una moneda falsa en esas condiciones. Acabo de verlas mejor y una de ellas no vale ni su peso en plata. ¿Cuántas son?

Échales una gota de lejía, y si se ponen negras como el sobaco de un grillo ya sabes que son de plata.


----------



## CowBebop (1 Mar 2015)

Gracias, no sabía eso de la lejía, tampoco lo del sobaco del grillo, 
Las monedas 2 están medio decentes por darles el aprobado y las otras dos mal.
El lunes voy a ver si las negocio.

Del tema de los rallos x para lingotes, nadie sabe nada? Sería para un futuro, si encuentro algo interesante, asegurarse de q es bueno.


----------

